# Pelagic trawler/purser/seiner plans and building lines



## Tackleboy (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello guys

I am looking for plans for a pelagic trawler/purser or seiner, cause I want to build a model of these types of fishingvessels. My plan is to build a model sized 130-150 cm long and 30/35 cm wide, but have not been able to find any plans anywhere. I live in the North of Denmark, not far from Skagen, where Karstensens Shipyard have place and they build a lot of these vessels, but havent´ have any luck so far to buy a plan from them, cause of copyright and much more. The ship I want to build is that kind they make in approx 1990->, but everything I can find have my interest, hope there are some one on this forum who can help me or have an idea where to look for the plans. I want to make a wood hull and fiberglass it before paint, put RC components in so it can sail and make it full functionel with trawl any everything, it is a fishingvessel right , but now the most importent is to get some plans (Thumb)
Regards Brian Larsen.


----------

